# Issue updating zoneinfo for 2011 DST



## rwaqa (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi!

I have FreeBSD 7 running and would like to update the zoneinfo package for 2011. We are currently observing DST beginning 23rd Oct 2011 and ends on 22nd Jan 2011. I have tried to update the port using the commands below but still installing the old package of 2010. Please help!

[cmd=]# portupgrade -R zoneinfo[/cmd]

[cmd=]# portmaster zoneinfo[/cmd]


```
[root@backup ~]# portmaster -L | grep zone
===>>> zoneinfo-2010.e
```

Kind Regards,
RWaqa


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2011)

Update your base OS.


----------



## rwaqa (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks SirDice for the response...will look into updating the base OS


Best Regards,
Rwaqa


----------

